# [BDL] The top 10 individual statistical seasons of the last decade



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *10. Dwight Howard, 2008-09*
> 
> Howard cut the rate in which he turned the ball over significantly (relative to how many possessions he uses up), his defense improved, his defensive stats improved (career highs of 2.9 blocks and a steal), and he tossed in a league-leading 13.8 rebounds and team-leading 20.9 points per game to boot. Howard was also tops in defensive rating, defensive win shares and fourth in player efficiency rating in what was a pretty spectacular season for individual accomplishment.
> 
> I thought his stats could have improved a little during the 2009 dunk contest, but that wasn't really up to Dwight, was it?





> *6. Tracy McGrady, 2002-03*
> 
> For all the gimpiness, it's easy to forget just how potent Tracy McGrady was back then — producing output just about unmatched by any perimeter player this decade.
> 
> McGrady averaged 32.1 points on 45.7 percent shooting, 6.5 rebounds, 5.5 assists, 2.5 combined blocks/steals with just 2.6 turnovers per game. Working on an otherwise-woeful Magic team, he led the NBA in win shares and player efficiency rating. Sadly, this season is known more for McGrady's first-round flameout against the Pistons than any sustained bit of individual brilliance.


Full Post


----------

